# اغرب مشكله وصاحبها يريد الحل..(زوجتي تهوى قتل الصراصير...)



## lo siento_mucho (24 يناير 2013)

من اغرب المشاكل واطرفها اللي قرتها ع النت وعجزت عن الرد او اعطاء حل :99:
المشكله كالتالي :heat:

للأسف هذه مشكلتي ففي البداية كنت آخد الموضوع على محمل الضحك وليس الجد واقول انها تضحك ولكن عندما اصبح الموضوع يتكرر فعلمت انه مرض ما لا اعلم ما اسمه وما الحل 
فهي تستمتع بإصطياد أكبر عدد من الحشرات وتقتلهم بارجلها وهي عارية ..يعني ارجلها عاريه...تماما وتصبح بعد ذلك تضحك بعد قتلهم وهي عاريه الارجل فلماذا وما الحل مع العلم انني حاولت كتيرا ان اغير هذه العادة ولكن لا استطع

الله يقرفها ههههههه..ونفسي افهم هو مسكنها فين...

سؤالي بقى للشباب

لو ربنا ابتلاك بست زي دي تعمل معاها ايه????:99:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

*ياااااااا هااااااااااار اسوووووووح 
ده انا لو شفت واحد فى اى مكان بطلع اجرى ههههههههه
دى جبارة مفيش منها كتير الزمن ده 
المفروض يفتخر بيها هههههههه
لا بجد ده فعلا مرض عندها *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ياااااااا هااااااااااار اسوووووووح
> ده انا لو شفت واحد فى اى مكان بطلع اجرى ههههههههه
> دى جبارة مفيش منها كتير الزمن ده
> المفروض يفتخر بيها هههههههه
> لا بجد ده فعلا مرض عندها *​



ههههههههههه
فعلا دي جباره ويتخاف منها
انا بس مستغربه ازاي لسه مش خلصت عليه هو هههه
بس مرض غريب اووي صراحه


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه
> فعلا دي جباره ويتخاف منها
> انا بس مستغربه ازاي لسه مش خلصت عليه هو هههه
> بس مرض غريب اووي صراحه


*من جهة غريبة فهى غريبة اووووووووى جدا خالص 
هيجيله يوم وتخلص عليه متقلقيش 
النية متوفرة والدليل اللى بتعملوه ده *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *من جهة غريبة فهى غريبة اووووووووى جدا خالص
> هيجيله يوم وتخلص عليه متقلقيش
> النية متوفرة والدليل اللى بتعملوه ده *​



ههههه 
يبقى ننصحو قبل ماييجي الدور عليه
ميرسي للمرورك غاليتي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 يناير 2013)

*الكلام ده جد ولا حقيقه ههههههه


بس علي فكره دي هوايه
زيها زي صيد السمك والعصافير ههههههههه
موضوع جميل يالوليتا
تسلم ايديكي ☺
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الكلام ده جد ولا حقيقه ههههههه
> 
> 
> بس علي فكره دي هوايه
> ...



ههههه مش عارفه,,يمكن جد مش جقيقه ههههه
يخربيت الهوايات المقرفه اللي زي دي هههههه

نورتي حبيبتي 
ميرسي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههه مش عارفه,,يمكن جد مش جقيقه ههههه
> يخربيت الهوايات المقرفه اللي زي دي هههههه
> 
> نورتي حبيبتي
> ميرسي


*بس علي فكره ده وارد يكون مرض نفسي :t9:

بس مرض نفسي دمه خفيف والله ههههههه

النور نورك يالوليتا♣
*


----------



## چاكس (24 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> من اغرب المشاكل واطرفها اللي قرتها ع النت وعجزت عن الرد او اعطاء حل :99:
> المشكله كالتالي :heat:
> 
> للأسف هذه مشكلتي ففي البداية كنت آخد الموضوع على محمل الضحك وليس الجد واقول انها تضحك ولكن عندما اصبح الموضوع يتكرر فعلمت انه مرض ما لا اعلم ما اسمه وما الحل
> ...




*الصلاه ع النبى ... استنجللينا
:smi420: و هى عارية ؟ يعنى لو لقت حشرات و هى قاعده مع صحباتها فى كافية مثلا هتقلع و تديها :w00t:

انا متحرر لابعد الحدود .. بس تقلع عشان الحشرات ؟؟ و تضحك كمان  :99:
لو على الضحك ممكن نبسطها بأى دراجز بس المشكلة كلها القلع ده عشانها حتى بلاش انا .

مش عارف المشكلة الغريبة دى .. بس اللى زى دى ممكن تكون نضيفة الى ابعد حد فى بيتها او فى المكان اللى قاعده فيه .*


----------



## Star Online (24 يناير 2013)

دي عايزة ظبط زوايا من اول وجديد


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يناير 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه

دا بالشبشب و لا برجليها*


----------



## grges monir (24 يناير 2013)

محتاج دراسة هذا الكائن الغريب ههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2013)

عادي جدا 
جوز اختي اول ما اشتري شقه جديده
كان بيضرب الفيران اللي فيها بالنار


----------



## girgis2 (24 يناير 2013)

> وتقتلهم بارجلها وهي عارية تماما وتصبح بعد ذلك تضحك بعد قتلهم وهي عاريه فلماذا



*هو أنتِ بتجيبي المشاكل دي من فين يا حجة ؟! 

دي إحتمال يكون عندها ميول إستعرائية سادية

ربنا يستر على جوزها بقى !!!

*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يناير 2013)

للتوضيح بس
هي عاريه تماما ...يعني رجليها...عشان تقريبا شايفه الناس فهمت غلط...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يناير 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *الصلاه ع النبى ... استنجللينا
> :smi420: و هى عارية ؟ يعنى لو لقت حشرات و هى قاعده مع صحباتها فى كافية مثلا هتقلع و تديها :w00t:
> 
> انا متحرر لابعد الحدود .. بس تقلع عشان الحشرات ؟؟ و تضحك كمان  :99:
> ...



تقلع الشبببببببشب:99:
بتقتلهم وهي عاريه الارجل


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يناير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> دا بالشبشب و لا برجليها*



هههههه مهو عاريه الارجل.يعني برجليها
شوفتي الاقرف يا ايريني


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يناير 2013)

grges monir قال:


> محتاج دراسة هذا الكائن الغريب ههههه


هههههه
ع رئيك والله
نورت


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يناير 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *هو أنتِ بتجيبي المشاكل دي من فين يا حجة ؟!
> 
> دي إحتمال يكون عندها ميول إستعرائية سادية
> 
> ...



دي هوايتي ع النت معظم الوقت بقرا مشاكل الناس ههههه
وبلاقي مشاكل غريبه وبتضحك واللي مستفزه:99:
بس الله يخليك انزل بترجمه استعرائيه ساديه
مهو انا مستغربه ازاي هو لسه عايش هههه
نورت


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> سؤالي بقى للشباب
> 
> لو ربنا ابتلاك بست زي دي تعمل معاها ايه????:99:​




*في اقرب بلوووعه وارمي
وتعيش برحتها مع حبايبها
هي ناقصاكم :gy0000:​*


----------



## girgis2 (24 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> دي هوايتي ع النت معظم الوقت بقرا مشاكل الناس ههههه
> وبلاقي مشاكل غريبه وبتضحك واللي مستفزه:99:
> بس الله يخليك انزل بترجمه استعرائيه ساديه
> مهو انا مستغربه ازاي هو لسه عايش هههه
> نورت



*أنا بجد عايز أعرف فين أو على أي موقع في النت ده اللي بيجيب وبيحكي عن المشاكل دي؟؟*

*هنزل بالترجمة (بس لازم تعرفي إن كل دي إحتمالات عشان أنا مش طبيب نفسي):
معظمنا كبشر مش بنحب الحشرات تبقى موجودة معانا في نفس المكان **مثلاً لأن ده تلوث في حد ذاته :heat:

وفي أعمال كوميدية - - زي مسرحية سك على بناتك لفؤاد المهندس (كان واخد فيها دور أستاذ جامعة في علم الحشرات) وأحمد راتب (المعيد عنده في الكلية) - - كانوا جايبين شخصياتهم كأنها نكتة لأن الناس بتستغرب على حب البعض وإهتمامهم بعالم الحشرات ودراستها كمان

1- عشان كدة لما يجي أي حد ويموت صرصار بيكون كل ما يهمه إنه يتخلص منه وخلاص مش يضحك بعد ما يموته ( كدة ده فيه لذة معينة مش مجرد التخلص من الصرصار وخلاص عند الست دي)

2- وتلاقي بنات وسيدات كتير بيخافوا ويقرفوا من الصراصير الكبيرة بالذات (لكن صاحبتنا بتتلذذ بقتلهم وتضحك وهي عارية)

وكون إنها بتستلذ بقتل الصراصير ( وممكن يكون هي بتخاف أو بتقرف منهم أصلاً) يبقى هي مبسوطة بكدة

ومن هنا تأتي الميول لل (سادية)

أما بالنسبة للعري ف (سيجموند فرويد) قال: إن معظم المشاكل النفسية متعلقة بالميول الجنسية لدى المريض

ده رأيه وممكن يكون صحيح والدليل هنا إنها بتقتل الصرصار وهي عارية وتضحك

إذن هي لذة جنسية سادية بتشعر بيها لما تشوف صرصار(اللي هي بتخاف وتقرف منه) فتقتله فعصاً برجلها وهي حافية القدمين( إعتقاداً منها إنها لما تفعصه برجلها فهي بتعذبه أثناء القتل) فتشعر هي باللذة فتضحك !!!

هذا والله أعلم هههههه :w00t:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يناير 2013)

Star Online قال:


> دي عايزة ظبط زوايا من اول وجديد


هههههه
شوفت اللي لسانها طويل اهون يا حسام:99:
نورت


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> عادي جدا
> جوز اختي اول ما اشتري شقه جديده
> كان بيضرب الفيران اللي فيها بالنار



طب مش حرام عليه خد منهم الشقه وهمال يموت فيهم
وبعدين يضربهم النار ايه هو فاكرهم ديناصورات:w00t:
نورت يا باشا وسوري ع الخطاا..


----------



## Anas2 (24 يناير 2013)

هههههههههه 
احتمال تكون صغيرة في السن وواخذة الموضوع من باب المرح... بس مرح مقرف جدا


----------



## Strident (24 يناير 2013)

انا قريت التعليقات بسرعة وماعرفش ... فيه ناس فهمت ان الست نفسها عارية، بس اللي انا فهمته من المكتوب ان رجليها هي اللي عارية بمعنى انها مش قرفانة تقتلهم برجليها حافية يعني...


انا شخصياً باقرف من الصراصير جداً...والحشرات عموماً....(مع اني احب الكلاب والحيوانات عموماً  )

بس فيه ع النت فيديوهات وناس فعلاً غاوية الحاجات دي سواء تعملها او تتفرج عليها....بيعتبروها fantasies وفيه اللي بياكلوا حشرات (مش بس يدوسوا عليها) وكلها fetishes و weird sexual desires   يعني ميول جنسية غريبة...مرتبطة طبعاً بالسادية، والناس دي نوعين فيهم السادي وفيهم العكس اللي بيستمتع بانه يتخيل نفسه هو الضعيف او كده...بس ما اعرفش بقى هل ده معناه ان في حياتهم الطبيعية بتطلعهم عليه ولا لأ الله يكون ف عونه انا لو فيه صرصار واحد في البيت كنت سبته من زمان او عملت حرب كيميائية


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه مهو عاريه الارجل.يعني برجليها
> شوفتي الاقرف يا ايريني




ههههههههههههههههههههههه

هو أنا بأقلع الشبشب برضوا زيها

بس بأضرب بالشبشب مش برجلى


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> من اغرب المشاكل واطرفها اللي قرتها ع النت وعجزت عن الرد او اعطاء حل :99:
> المشكله كالتالي :heat:
> 
> للأسف هذه مشكلتي ففي البداية كنت آخد الموضوع على محمل الضحك وليس الجد واقول انها تضحك ولكن عندما اصبح الموضوع يتكرر فعلمت انه مرض ما لا اعلم ما اسمه وما الحل
> ...


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> من اغرب المشاكل واطرفها اللي قرتها ع النت وعجزت عن الرد او اعطاء حل :99:
> المشكله كالتالي :heat:
> 
> للأسف هذه مشكلتي ففي البداية كنت آخد الموضوع على محمل الضحك وليس الجد واقول انها تضحك ولكن عندما اصبح الموضوع يتكرر فعلمت انه مرض ما لا اعلم ما اسمه وما الحل
> ...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يناير 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *أنا بجد عايز أعرف فين أو على أي موقع في النت ده اللي بيجيب وبيحكي عن المشاكل دي؟؟*
> 
> *هنزل بالترجمة (بس لازم تعرفي إن كل دي إحتمالات عشان أنا مش طبيب نفسي):
> معظمنا كبشر مش بنحب الحشرات تبقى موجودة معانا في نفس المكان **مثلاً لأن ده تلوث في حد ذاته :heat:
> ...



بارك الله فيك يا شيخنا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
تاخد تقييم يا جرجس و تعفيني من الرد ع المشاركه دي هههه
تحليلك لحالتها ممكن يكون صح,,ووارد
لان دي حاله نادره وغريبه,,,
شكرااا كتييير ع ردك وشرحك المفصل


----------



## girgis2 (25 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا شيخنا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
> تاخد تقييم يا جرجس و تعفيني من الرد ع المشاركه دي هههه
> تحليلك لحالتها ممكن يكون صح,,ووارد
> لان دي حاله نادره وغريبه,,,
> شكرااا كتييير ع ردك وشرحك المفصل



*
العفو أي خدعة
وبارك الله فيكي أيضاً يا بنتي :t17:

موافق
هاتي التقييم ههههه

بس كملي جميلك بقى وإديني ال(Site) اللي بتقري منه المشاكل دي على النت عشان أنا كمان أحب أقرأ وأحلل مشاكل الناس.
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يناير 2013)

Anas2 قال:


> هههههههههه
> احتمال تكون صغيرة في السن وواخذة الموضوع من باب المرح... بس مرح مقرف جدا



هههههههه والله ممكن
ميييرسي ل مرورك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> انا قريت التعليقات بسرعة وماعرفش ... فيه ناس فهمت ان الست نفسها عارية، بس اللي انا فهمته من المكتوب ان رجليها هي اللي عارية بمعنى انها مش قرفانة تقتلهم برجليها حافية يعني...
> 
> 
> انا شخصياً باقرف من الصراصير جداً...والحشرات عموماً....(مع اني احب الكلاب والحيوانات عموماً  )
> ...



ههههههه
انا فهمت ردك وقصدك يا جوني 
بس حلوه تسيب البيت دي هههههه
نوررررت


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يناير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هو أنا بأقلع الشبشب برضوا زيها
> 
> بس بأضرب بالشبشب مش برجلى



ههههههه
طمنتيني كده ههههه
نورتيي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يناير 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> lo siento_mucho قال:
> 
> 
> > من اغرب المشاكل واطرفها اللي قرتها ع النت وعجزت عن الرد او اعطاء حل :99:
> ...


----------



## johna&jesus (25 يناير 2013)

هقطعلها رجليها  
وابقى رحمتهم 
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## oesi no (25 يناير 2013)

*حفى اقدام البعض يثبت تعرى افكار الكثيريين 
*​


----------



## girgis2 (25 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> للتوضيح بس
> هي عاريه تماما ...يعني رجليها...عشان تقريبا شايفه الناس فهمت غلط...




*              #15

معلشي بس يا أخت لوسينتو

عشان أنا مفهمتش كلامك بالظبط تقصدي آيه - حتى بعد توضيحك - **وكبرت دماغي عن التوضيح لأن توضيحك نفسه مفهمتش منه حاجة جديدة لأنه غير دقيق في الكلام

لكن يظهر إني لازم أذكر التوضيح ومكبرش دماغي عشان القيل والقال من الناس اللي بتقرأ دلوقتي
ومش متابعة اللي حصل من الأول وبتصدر أحكام !!!

أولاً لما تيجي توضحي الكلام: مفيش حاجة إسمها (عارية الأرجل تماماً) أو (عارية تماماً يعني رجليها) !!!

مهو يا أما تقولي (عارية الأرجل) أو تقولي (حافية الأرجل) فقط هيبقى معناها رجليها بس

لكن لما تزودي كلمة (تماماً) دي هيبقى ليها معنى مختلف
**
خصوصاً في المشاركة الأولى أنتي قولتي :

قبل آخر تعديل ليكي بتاريخ 24 - 1 الساعة 1 و10 دقائق ظهراً
*


> _التعديل الأخير تم بواسطة lo siento_mucho ; 24-01-2013 الساعة 01:10 PM_


*

الكلام الآتي:
*


> وتقتلهم بارجلها وهي عارية تماما وتصبح بعد ذلك تضحك بعد قتلهم وهي عاريه فلماذا


*

وأنا إقتبستها منك زي ما هي كدة وكونت رأيي على أساسها خصوصاً إن توضيحك في مشاركة **              #15 غير دقيق

وطبعاً بالعقل كدة أنا أفهمها إزاي ؟!

لأن مين دي اللي (هتضحك وهي عارية) ؟؟

هل رجليها هي اللي هتضحك وهي عارية مثلاً ؟؟

مش الكلام يتوزن برضة قبل ما نقوله يا لولو ؟؟

آيه يعني ؟؟ إستعارة مكنية دي مثلاً وشبهتي فيها القدم بالست التي تضحك وهي عارية ؟؟!!!

ثانياً طالما عدلتي مشاركتك الأولى **              #1  بتاريخ 24 - 1 والساعة 1 و10 دقائق كان يجب عليكي أن تقولي في مشاركة التوضيح رقم **              #15 إن مشاركتك رقم **              #1 إنك عدلتيها عشان أقراها أنا تاني

ولو كان عندي خطأ في الفهم أصححه

لأني أعتمدت على توضيحك في مشاركة **#15 

والتوضيح مش دقيق في الكلام ومفهمتش منه صح برضة زي ماقولت قبل كدة

 
على العموم سيبك من ده كله

في النهاية الموضوع والتفسير مش هيختلف

يعني سواء كانت الست حافية القدمين فقط أو حتى عارية تماماً

فهي لها ميول سادية جنسية

وعلى فكرة ممكن تكون ماسوشية وسادية في نفس الوقت لأنها بتستمتع بفعصهم وهي حافية لأنها ممكن تكون بتتخيل نفسها مكان الصرصار اللي بيطحن تحت قدمها وهي بتفعصه

(فرويد) برضة قال كدة
*​


----------



## marcelino (25 يناير 2013)

الجنون فنون .. ومش اى حد يتقبل الجنون​


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *              #15
> 
> معلشي بس يا أخت لوسينتو
> 
> ...



بالراحة بس عليها شوية....انا قريتها بالطريقة الاولى قبل التعديل وبرضو فهمت ان القصد على رجلها مش على الست نفسها.....باقول ده للامانة بس...ويا سيدي مش مستاهلة يعني كل العريضة دي محدش اصلاً فاكر مين كتب ايه...


- سؤال بس صغير طلع في دماغي معلش....فرويد اتكلم على اخر 3 سطور دول؟ فين طيب معلش لو ينفع اسأل؟ يبقى كتر خيرك لو فاكر انت قريتهم فين


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يناير 2013)

الاخ جرجس
انا قولت ف الموضوع هنقل المشكله زي ما هي ,,ونقلتها زي ما هي...
انا اول ما قريت المشكله فكرت رجليها اللي عاريه,,لان كلمه هي تعود هنا ع الارجل وهو ذكر كلمه ارجل...فانا نزلت المشكله وانا فاهمه كده

ع فكره انا عملت تعديل بسبب مشاركه جاكس,,,وكتبت الملاحظه بسبب مشاركتو اكتر لانو ذكر كلمه القلع,,فقولت اوضح للناس اللي فهمت غلطط
بس كده...
انا زودت كلمه ارجل بس لان صاحب المشكله قال كلمه الارجل...ده غير ان الناس اللي ردت هناك محدش جاب سيره العري ,,,
فين انا قولت ان الناس فهمت غلط حتى بعد التوضيح؟؟؟
لكن مش عارفه سبب مشاركه دي وهل فيها زعل منك تو حاجه..افهم عشان اعرف ارد


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> الاخ جرجس
> انا قولت ف الموضوع هنقل المشكله زي ما هي ,,ونقلتها زي ما هي...
> انا اول ما قريت المشكله فكرت رجليها اللي عاريه,,لان كلمه هي تعود هنا ع الارجل وهو ذكر كلمه ارجل...فانا نزلت المشكله وانا فاهمه كده
> 
> ...



بالظبط كده انا فهمتها كده لما قريتها...حتى من غير ما اشوف الموضوع هناك...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يناير 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هقطعلها رجليها
> وابقى رحمتهم
> هههههههههههههههههههههه​



هههههههههههه اه والله
نورت يا ابن خالتي 
مبتجيش ليه ابقى تعالى:t17:


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

الصرصار.....اكثر مخلوق مقرف ومثير للاشمئزاز في العالم ده...مجرد منظره يقرف....المصيبة انه من اكتر المخلوقات تحملاً!
Resilience & survival


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يناير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *حفى اقدام البعض يثبت تعرى افكار الكثيريين
> *​



مش فهمت,,,
نورت يا اوسي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> الجنون فنون .. ومش اى حد يتقبل الجنون​



فنون ايه بس...ده قرف يا مارو:t19:

نورررررررتت يا مارو


----------



## girgis2 (25 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> بالراحة بس عليها شوية....انا قريتها بالطريقة الاولى قبل التعديل وبرضو فهمت ان القصد على رجلها مش على الست نفسها.....باقول ده للامانة بس...ويا سيدي مش مستاهلة يعني كل العريضة دي محدش اصلاً فاكر مين كتب ايه...
> 
> 
> - سؤال بس صغير طلع في دماغي معلش....فرويد اتكلم على اخر 3 سطور دول؟ فين طيب معلش لو ينفع اسأل؟ يبقى كتر خيرك لو فاكر انت قريتهم فين



بالراحة بس عليها شوية....انا قريتها بالطريقة الاولى قبل التعديل وبرضو فهمت ان القصد على رجلها مش على الست نفسها

*مادام أنت فهمتها كدة أنت حر

ملكش دعوة بقى بواحد تفكيره مش كويس

أنت راجل محترم بقى سيبك مني

*- سؤال بس صغير طلع في دماغي معلش....فرويد اتكلم على اخر 3  سطور دول؟ فين طيب معلش لو ينفع اسأل؟ يبقى كتر خيرك لو فاكر انت قريتهم  فين


*أنت بتسألني ليه دلوقتي ؟؟

مش أنت ليك فهمك وأنا ليا فهمي ؟

في كتاب (الموسوعة النفسية الجنسية) للدكتور عبد المنعم الحفني
عبد المنعم الحفني ده جمع كل آراء فرويد وأراء تانية وحطها في الموسوعة دي وفي نفس الوقت ترجم كتاب تفسير الأحلام لفرويد من الألمانية:

فرويد قال إن الماسوشية ثانوية للسادية بسبب الإحساس بالذنب لأن الأصل في الإنسان السادية عشان بيؤذي غيره مش يحتمل ألم غيره ويصبر عليه
وعشان كدة ممكن يكون الإنسان سادي وماسوشي في نفس الوقت
وفي جزء آخر من نفس الكتاب تقريباً برضة فرويد قال إن العري سواء كان كامل أو في القدمين فقط في الحلم فده له ميول ورغبة في التمرد على القيود والتقاليد والرجوع للطفولة وتقريباً برضة قال إنها ليها ميول جنسية برضة (الأحلام دي)* 
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> الصرصار.....اكثر مخلوق مقرف ومثير للاشمئزاز في العالم ده...مجرد منظره يقرف....المصيبة انه من اكتر المخلوقات تحملاً!
> Resilience & survival


صحح
الصرصار ده بيخرب بيوووت:new6:


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> بالراحة بس عليها شوية....انا قريتها بالطريقة الاولى قبل التعديل وبرضو فهمت ان القصد على رجلها مش على الست نفسها
> 
> *مادام أنت فهمتها كدة أنت حر
> 
> ...



- ؟!!؟!؟!!! تفكير محترم ومش محترم ايه يا ابني؟!!!!!!؟!؟!؟!

- اشكرك على المعلومات في النص التاني من المشاركة خصوصاً حتة الذنب دي


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> صحح
> الصرصار ده بيخرب بيوووت:new6:



ههههه عارفة يا لولو؟ انا ماباخافش من الكلاب عموماً...ويبقى الكلب اد كده واقرب له واحاول اتصاحب عليه وكده...

الصرصار بقى اقرف ابص له حتى...

طبعاً لو في البيت بقى ولا حاجة لازم اقتله....بس المشكلة الاكبر من قتله....اني اشيل الجثة بقى!
يععععععععع بابقى هارجع م المنظر


----------



## girgis2 (25 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> الاخ جرجس
> انا قولت ف الموضوع هنقل المشكله زي ما هي ,,ونقلتها زي ما هي...
> انا اول ما قريت المشكله فكرت رجليها اللي عاريه,,لان كلمه هي تعود هنا ع الارجل وهو ذكر كلمه ارجل...فانا نزلت المشكله وانا فاهمه كده
> 
> ...



*يا لولو !!

هو فيه (قدم) بتضحك ؟؟ !!!

لما قولتي قبل التعديل :

*


> وتقتلهم بارجلها وهي عارية تماما وتصبح بعد ذلك تضحك بعد قتلهم وهي عاريه فلماذا


*(تضحك بعد قتلهم وهي عارية)

بقولك آيه 
*

*never mind

أنا عارف إنك مش تقصدي وإن اللي حصل ده غصب عنك مش بقصدك

متزعليش نفسك
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يناير 2013)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *في اقرب بلوووعه وارمي
> وتعيش برحتها مع حبايبها
> هي ناقصاكم :gy0000:​*



هههههههههه
انسب حللل يا مايكل
نوررررت


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *يا لولو !!
> 
> هو فيه (قدم) بتضحك ؟؟ !!!
> 
> ...



يا عم فكك بقى....

وتقتلهم بارجلها وهي (اي ارجلها) عارية تماما وتصبح بعد ذلك تضحك بعد قتلهم وهي (اي ارجلها) عاريه

اولاً البنت ناقلة مش هي اللي كاتبة...

ثانياً: كون الست نفسها لابسة ولا عريانة مالوش دعوة بالموضوع ولا يأثر عشان كده فهمناها ان الكلام على رجليها....فكك بقى انت مكبر الموضوع اوي كده ليه؟ مش انت نفسك فوووووق اول ما شرحت قولت مش مهم ومش فارقة؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يناير 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *يا لولو !!
> 
> هو فيه (قدم) بتضحك ؟؟ !!!
> 
> ...


مهو بتضحك وهي عاريه الارجل يعني حتى مش قرفانه من رجليها ..ده اللي فهمتو
العيب ع اللي كتب بس  والعيب الكبير عليا اني نقلتتت,,,لو للحظه شكيت ان ممكن المضوع ياخد المسار ده ما كنت نقلتت
انا اسفه ع سوء النقلل ...


----------



## girgis2 (25 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> يا عم فكك بقى....
> 
> وتقتلهم بارجلها وهي (اي ارجلها) عارية تماما وتصبح بعد ذلك تضحك بعد قتلهم وهي (اي ارجلها) عاريه
> 
> ...



*أنا كلامي ل لوسينتو عشان هي مش قصدها وحبيت أخد بخاطرها

*عشان كده *فهمناها *ان الكلام على رجليها

*معلش أصل أنتوا بس الأذكياء وفهمتوها كدة !!!!!!

هي في رجل بتضحك ؟؟!!!!!!

بقولك آيه ياريت أنت اللي تفكك مني
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يناير 2013)

لا لا ايييه ده يا جماااعه
مش ينفع كده
الله يخربيت الصرصار وسنينو

خلاااااص حصل خير والغلطط وارد.
انا اسفه ع النقل الغلطط


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

الست نفسها اللي بتضحك


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*معقوله يا جماعه هتخسروا بعض علشان صرصوووور!!
الله يسامحك يا لولو أنتى وصراصيرك دى ههههههه
خلاص يا جماعه حصل خير وبجد مش مستاهله أى زعل *


----------



## girgis2 (25 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مهو بتضحك وهي عاريه الارجل يعني حتى مش قرفانه من رجليها ..ده اللي فهمتو
> العيب ع اللي كتب بس  والعيب الكبير عليا اني نقلتتت,,,لو للحظه شكيت ان ممكن المضوع ياخد المسار ده ما كنت نقلتت
> انا اسفه ع سوء النقلل ...



*آيه ده كله ؟؟

مش مستاهلة أسف يا لولو صدقيني

أنا عارف إنه مش قصدك

وأنا مش زعلان منك أنت على فكرة عشان تعتذري لي

أنا اللي بتأسف لك
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2013)

*خلاص يا جماعة حقكم عليا انا 
ع فكرة الصرصور اللى بتتكلموه عليه ده الله يرحمه مات 
ادعوله بالرحمة *​


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لا لا ايييه ده يا جماااعه
> مش ينفع كده
> الله يخربيت الصرصار وسنينو
> 
> ...



انا شخصياً مش زعلان من اي حد...



بالنسبة للنقل....لا اظن المفروض تنقليها زي ما هي احنا عارفين كويس الفرق بين اللي بتكتبيه انتي وبين اللي بتنقليه


مواضيعك جميلة وشيقة مستنيين الجديد بقى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *معقوله يا جماعه هتخسروا بعض علشان صرصوووور!!
> الله يسامحك يا لولو أنتى وصراصيرك دى ههههههه
> خلاص يا جماعه حصل خير وبجد مش مستاهله أى زعل *



هههههههههههههههههه
والله ردك ده يخلي الموضوع كلو ابتسامه
دونا عندها حق..عشان صرصور نخسر بعض


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يناير 2013)

انتو مبتتخانقوش ليه هههههههه
انتو ما صدقتو تسكتو
 دخ انا  هجيبلكو صرصور يحضر هنا

منورين يا جماعه الخير وشكرااا كتير لردودكم 
كلنا اخوات والصرصور طلع عدو الاخوه
نورتوووووو


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انتو مبتتخانقوش ليه هههههههه
> انتو ما صدقتو تسكتو
> دخ انا  هجيبلكو صرصور يحضر هنا
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههه ما صدقنا الجو يهدى يا لولو 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه ما صدقنا الجو يهدى يا لولو
> *​



ههههههه يا خساااره
هاااااااااااااااااااتولي صرصووووووووور:new6:


----------



## johna&jesus (25 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههه اه والله
> نورت يا ابن خالتي
> مبتجيش ليه ابقى تعالى:t17:


 من عيونى يا خالتى :smil15:جهزى الشاى  بس من غير صراصير 
هههههههههههههههههههه:new6::new6:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يناير 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> من عيونى يا خالتى :smil15:جهزى الشاى  بس من غير صراصير
> هههههههههههههههههههه:new6::new6:



ههههههههه  حاضر 
حرام عليك كنت بفكر اشرب شاي


----------



## girgis2 (26 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> الست نفسها اللي بتضحك



*أوكي

يعني الست هي اللي بتضحك*

*يعني الكلام كله عائد على الست لما نقول *

*(تضحك بعد قتلهم وهي عارية)*



> وتقتلهم بارجلها وهي عارية تماما وتصبح بعد ذلك تضحك بعد قتلهم وهي عاريه فلماذا



*
لكن لو كنا عايزين كلام دقيق بقى:

(تقتلهم بأرجلها العارية أو الحافية وتضحك**) وبلاش كلمة (تماماً) دي

لأن عري القدم ده مش عري أساساً ده إسمه حفي وليس عري أصلاً
*​


----------



## oesi no (26 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مش فهمت,,,
> نورت يا اوسي


*يعنى الطبيعى فى ثياق المشكله المطروحه انه الراجل قرفان انها بتدوس عليهم ورجليها عريانه اكيد يقصد والمكان اللى بتدوس بيه مفهوش شبشب ولا جزمة ولا كدة ولكن طريقة ردود البعض  اثبتت عرى افكارهم 
فعلشان كدة قولت 
حافية القدم اثبتت تعرى افكار الكثير
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)

دا انا بخاف من الصرصور يالهوى
هى بتقتلهم كدة


----------

